# Spirit 28 deck mast step



## Tom7 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi,

My name is Tom and I've purchased a Spirit 28 with a slight mast step problem. It appears that the compression post is not directly under the mast and causes a slight depression on the starboard side of the cabin top. I thought I'd read about repair of the same problem earlier in Sailnet but for the life of me, my search comes up empty. Any help?
Thanks,

Tom


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet.

The depression in not centered under the mast? Please explain.


----------



## Tom7 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Spirit 28 mast step*

Brian,

When the North American Yacht Corporation built the Spirit 28, the compression post was installed a little to port causing a slight depression in the deck on the starboard side.

Tom


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I am guessing you are referring to the Spirit 28 designed by Robert Finch and built by Glastron.

The bulkhead is only on the port side from what I can see and the compression post is a few inches to port of center. The cabin top is unsupported on the entire starboard side while there is a bulkhead to port. I suppose a beam could be added across the entire cabin top but there would not be any starboard support for it. The compression post could be doubled to starboard to better support the mast above it. 

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Tom7 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Spirit 28 mast step*

Brian,

Don't have pictures and have discovered a more pressing problem. It would seem that the boat had an electrolysis problem which resulted in part of keel support bar between keel bolts being compromised to the point of being severed. The Spirit is not really a blue water sailor to begin with and my diver has discovered blisters also. As I bought this vessel at a good price, I'm thinking my best bet is to look for another more solid vessel possibly in need of an engine as my yanmar and transmission are in good condition. Other parts of the vessel such as traveler, winches (Lewmar) are all salvageable and of good quality. Thanks for responding to my query.

Tom


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

If you are going to part the boat out I hope you got it for a really good price. The big problem doing this is getting rid of the carcass.

Good luck.


----------

